# bio/ diesel?



## paul67 (Jan 8, 2009)

could anyone give me some info on my newly purchased motorhome[my first] its a fiat ducato 2.5 diesel 1989 it has a recon engine due to the other owner wanting more power so is now a turbo [93 engine]the mh has been run on bio fuel and has a full tank of this in it ,i wanted to know if it would be ok for me to top it up with normal diesel and will i have to use any additives in the tank .thanks, paul


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hiya Paul

You should be able to put normal diesel ontop of the bio fuel without any problems,But continued use of bio fuel will clog your filters if made from cooking oil or fat after long periods of using bio,When you are down to half a tank,just top up with normal diesel and you should be fine,
Kind regards Satis


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

There should be no issues with using "normal" diesel instead of bio, in fact any issues are more likely to be with using the bio. You may find that the "chippie" exhaust odour is a bit more bearable too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Be sensible and add 50% mixture first just in case you may need to have the pump adjusted but I doubt you'll notice any difference other than it being easier to start in the cold weather. Change the fuel filter once you've got 100% derv in the tank.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bio derv*

Speaking from experience if you have no intension of useing bio any more and are a bit handy with a spanner I would take the fuel tank out and give it a good rinse out, no doubt you will find a fair bit of "gloop" in the bottom if bio has been used .


----------



## paul67 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for all your advice ,just wanted to make sure .regards paul


----------

